# Can you supply proof of ownership at customs?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

We came through Dover yesterday (inbound) and as usual for me, was herded into the shed. Amongst other things, passports and proof of ownership of the vehicle etc. I seem to be the only motorhome that gets taken in the shed! 

In my mind, the log book is not sufficient, but we also had the invoice etc. plus all insurances with my names on. 

Bear this in mind at Dover. 

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Russell

More info please.

Was the log book sufficient "_in the minds of_" the customs officials? :lol:

I would agree with you - but it's what they think that counts. Were they happy with just the log book?

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Log book*

I passed them everything Dave. I always get asked if it is my motorhome or a hired one - must be due to having two *young *hot fillies up front  . I always have the papers to hand etc.

Stereotypically, I don't suppose we look like "your average" motorhomer if there is such a thing.

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> We came through Dover yesterday (inbound) and as usual for me, was herded into the shed. Amongst other things, passports and proof of ownership of the vehicle etc. I seem to be the only motorhome that gets taken in the shed!
> 
> ...


We've been pulled in 2 or 3 times and it's daft the way the guys treat you.

The last time, we came over with another motohome which had obviously been put in the same lane as ourselves for boarding.
When we got to Dover we got to the shed at the same time and we were waved in while they were waved through.
The officer wanted to know how long we had known the other motorhome occupants as "it was unusual to see 2 motorhomes come through together".

Have tou ever heard anything so ridiculous?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

If I had been the Customs Officer, I would have stopped you as well, you look well dodgy   :lol: :lol: 

Joking apart we always get pulled into the shed as well. So we must be as equally dodgy looking. They have never asked for proof of ownership, just ask who owns the van and how it was paid for!

I hope you are enjoying the new van and had a nice break?

Stewart


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Are you guys saying that sometimes you don't get pulled in?

That would be a first for me!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I used to travel to Holland every month in the motorhome to buy radio equipment.. My brother in law came along for the ride and we got stopped every single time..!!! Always when heading back into UK.. 
2 blokes in a motorhome seem to attract their attention..
NO COMMENTS PLEASE... IT'S MY BROTHER IN LAW.. HONEST :lol: :lol: 

Like Russell they always wanted to know who owned it and the log book seemed to satisfy their enquiry...


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*dover*

I've been stopped at Dover coming in and going out. On the stop going out I was asked if I had any knives or items that could cause injury. After I had gone through all the kitchen knives, saw, pickaxe ,spade and axe the customs lady stopped me and asked why I carried these items. Easy I said it my home. 'Oh on you go then' she replied. I still wonder what she expected me to say!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dover*

We were also asked where we work etc.

Russell


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow we must look like angels then, For nearly 30 years we traveled Dover - Calais then about 5 years ago we started traveling from Hull, In all the years with both Caravans and Motorhomes and sometimes three - four times a year Not once have we been pulled in, we were once asked how many cigarettes we had but when we replied "None" it was a wave through.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am a bit puzzled as to why HM Customs would be interested in the legal ownership, per se.

And why would they be satisfied by the production of the V5C, which does not prove ownership, only the 'registered keeper'

They have a legitimate interest about whether VAT, at the correct rate, has been paid, so maybe the ownership Q was leading up to further Qs re the VAT.

Any other ideas about the reasons for the Q re ownership?

Maybe it is just delaying tactics while the APNR camera connects with and searches the computer. This technique is used at the entrances to the 'ring of steel' in the City of London.

Geoff


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been asked where i bought what month and how much before at dover and once at eurotunnel calais.

I thought ANPR didn't need that much time to fire up details and even if it did the MH would not out run a following customs/police car.

As a lot of people who are VAT exempt must go on holiday what happen there?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Any other ideas about the reasons for the Q re ownership? Geoff


Hi Geoff

I would guess it's the old "attitude" test in a different form.

I've no doubt experienced customs officers can often learn more from the way a question is answered, than from the answer itself.

Only guessing though, unless it is "tactical inconvenience" so that word gets around about M/Hs frequently being stopped . . . like now, on here! :roll:

What better way of disuading people from "trying it on" if they think there is a very strong chance they will be stopped? 8O

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ID*

Hi

I would have thought the checks were to keep an eye out for stolen vans etc rather than VAT. Yes, the log book does not prove ownership, but if I had just nicked the van, I would be unlikely to have a log book in a name that matched the passport.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ID*



Rapide561 said:


> I would have thought the checks were to keep an eye out for stolen vans etc rather than VAT. Yes, the log book does not prove ownership, but if I had just nicked the van, I would be unlikely to have a log book in a name that matched the passport.
> Russell


You reckon so Russell? :?

British registered vans coming back into the country??

An unlikely means of detecting stolen ones I would have thought! 8O

Dave


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I was stopped once at Portsmouth going out on my own in the car, seemed happy but slightly surprised when I told him I was going to see a friends trotting horses near Paris. Never got stopped again going over on my own from there so maybe a record somewhere was "flagged" to say I was not a drug runner?

I've come in through Poole and there was no sign of Customs or Immigration doing any checks though that was 10 years back.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We always get stopped going *out* through Hull. _ Always. Every time._

Maybe its because our campervan is a dark colour? (As was our previous Bongo - that had dodgy looking tinted windows in the back, too)

"Please, can you open the sliding door, sir?"

"Wow!" "Come and see this, Fred". "I'd love one like this"

But I just love the 'have you got any knives?' question.

"Maybe ten or twelve" is my usual answer.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

trevd01 said:


> We always get stopped going *out* through Hull. _ Always. Every time._
> 
> Maybe its because our campervan is a dark colour? (As was our previous Bongo - that had dodgy looking tinted windows in the back, too)
> 
> ...


Ahh that is rather common, They look in all car boots as well as inside MH's inside toilets etc, It used to surprise me too because we never got it on the way back IN.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I beleive it has something to do with money laundering.

A newish motorhome is the ideal thing to buy with dodgy money and easy to sell to get some clean dosh.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Proof of ownership*



Zebedee said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Any other ideas about the reasons for the Q re ownership? Geoff
> ...


Think your right Dave just to test peoples reaction 
Seen it on telly in the Mentalist and Lie to Me..... is it if you dont make eye contact and look to the right your fibbing.

Brian


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We got pulled over at Dover on our way out to Spain this year. I got asked was I carrying anything dangerous? With that I said yes ME.

Full van search. Shower, Garage, underfloor lockers & Overcab bed.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Going out of Dover a number of years ago with my wife, 3 Kids and Brother in law we were stopped for a security check. My answer of "France" when asked where we were heading did not go down well Nor the answer of "right at Calais" when pushed for a more definate location. 

The answer of "No" when asked did I pack everything myself got their attention. When they asked who helped I pointed at the kids which was a bit of a let down for them as I am sure they were hoping for more of a bomb making or drug smuggling helper. 

My wife then took on the role of answering questions.

Derek


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We were stopped at Portsmouth, coming back from Santander.

"Where have you come from?" "The boat" I innocently replied, wondering where-else any of the hundreds of vehicles might have been.

"Before that?" "Spain" and trying to be helpful, I paused for a few seconds and added "Santander".

"Before that?" was a sort of exasperated request.

"Well I left Marbella about a week ago and came up through Cordoba, Merida, Caceres, Trujilo, Salamanca, Leon and a little place on the coast called ....." "Yes, yes - drive on".

Mind you, about 15y ago I organised a departmental trip to Boulogne in a minibus and decided to save money by not taking out European Breakdown cover, thus saving about £20. As you guessed, the van broke down, on the A16 with a blown head gasket. It was full of booze as well as 9 teachers. Fortunately I'd taken my toolkit and did a running repair to get us back to the ferry. We all had to push to get it off the ferry at Dover and it was clunking like crazy and throwing out black smoke as we approached the shed - we were just waved through with shouts of "don't stop". I'm not really recommending that as a technique. :lol:


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

January on the way out at Dover we were pulled into the shed and asked several questions
Have you got any knives on board ---- Yes plenty of cutlery

Have you got any dangerous weapons --- yes THE WIFE

Apparently thats the answer all men give so the woman customs officer said

RD


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

My mate would not let me answer the customs questions as I used to get bullshie with them and we were always held up. I had one guy tell me I could not afford to spend £100 on ciggies all I said was I have to because unlike him I could not confiscate them from travelers, went down like a lead ballon.

Waz


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I expect to get stopped by Immigration the next time I come back as I made an official complaint about about the chaos they caused at Calais Eurotunnel this year.

Derek


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We were stopped at Calais heading into the tunnel home bound in August, loads of dodgy looking transits sailed by us, probably full of booze, cigarettes etc. We pulled into the shed, questioned in great detail about our trip, where all we had been, what we had been buying etc, and all about the contents of our motorhome. They thoroughly searched the van inside and out then proceeded to give us a lecture about doing the uk government out of duty by bringing duty free items into the country (which was just a few things well within our personal allowance, some perfume and wine etc) and how that 'if' we had brought more in than we were allowed, which we didn't, then they had the power to seize our van, the guy then said to my husband, "and you wouldn't want that embarassment in front of your wife and daughter". What an absolute arse the customs guy was. Hubby ended up saying "look pal, what exactly is the problem here" to be told "nothing, so you can go on your way now". I'm sure in the time the customs guy was getting his power trip with us, plenty of dodgy stuff passed him by.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We once got stopped at Dover Customs when they had a "work to rule" on - which meant EVERY caravan got searched to slow everyone down......  

I got to the front of the queue, handed over the passports and prayed we had counted the right number of bottles of wine..... :? 8O 

he took one look at my passport, leaned in an said "do you have anything to do with education?" to which I replied "Yes I am a teacher", he then said "was your father a teacher in Kent?" to which I said "Yes in West Wickham", he then named my father,said "he was the BEST teacher I ever had at Hawes Down School and said "off you go, thanks and do wish him well" 

Sadly my father only lived a year or so more but was overjoyed to hear of one of his "old boys"  

Certainly made our day easier with the children in the car.......

So yes, parents can be very useful :lol: 

But we have never been asked for any proof of ownership or similar in spite of crossing the channel several times a year, via Portsmouth, Poole or Plymouth, but we have been searched before boarding at Plymouth to go to Roscoff and were searched inside for stowaways at Calais - he asked us to show him where we might hide a stowaway...........

But he did check the fridge just in case we had someone in cold storage..... while ignoring the overcab bunk and the shower!!!! :lol: 

I am not sure he was one of my father's star pupils though......

Dave :lol:


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We made 'em sit up on the way out to France one year - they asked if we had any guns on board
The answer was yes - us two, it's our surname (albeit spelt with a double n).


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

marionandrob said:


> We made 'em sit up on the way out to France one year - they asked if we had any guns on board
> The answer was yes - us two, it's our surname (albeit spelt with a double n).


I like that

Carol


----------

